

Ask HN: Does being good at TopCoder etc help you with day to day work? - Who828

Hey HN,<p>This question has lingering in my mind for quite a while now. Is being good at TopCoder, Codeforces etc (algorithms&#x2F;data structure&#x2F;problem solving) useful in day to day work?<p>I am aware that it helps you clear most of the tech interviews but I am not sure if it helps out more in daily work compare to reading a book (Like PAIP), reading source code of a project you use on daily basis or taking a challenging course on Coursera&#x2F;Udacity (Like programming languages).<p>So any thoughts from fellow HNers?
======
jarsj
Probably not, but it's a strong indicator that if you were good at what you
were supposed to do, you will continue to be good at whatever new is thrown at
you.

------
andrewcooke
any of those imply you'll be decent at work.

you're not competing with people who have read paip, or people who do udacity
courses; you're competing with people who do fuck all.

